# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What kind of plant is this?

## Daniel

Found this plant in my yard today. Was wanting to know what it was and how it would do in an enclosure?

----------


## Michael

Looks like common purslane, it's a weed. It has invaded my garden, it spreads quickly. Check my thread on here, apparently it does not do well in wet substrate.

----------


## Michael

Supposedly, it's edible, but I am not that brave to try it.

----------


## Daniel

I looked up purslane and even baby purslane. Can't find any pics that look like this. This plant is purple.

----------


## Lynn

> Found this plant in my yard today. Was wanting to know what it was and how it would do in an enclosure?



Daniel,
Where did you get it?

----------


## Daniel

It was growing in the open sun in my yard with grass that was dying. I'm San Diego, Ca if that helps.

----------

